# need leg size



## kayholetrip (Jun 25, 2005)

need leg mass help how do i train


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

kayholetrip said:


> need leg mass help how do i train


1. Perform excercies with big heavy weights.

2. Eat lots.

3. Repeat.



L


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

What is your training/diet like at the moment? Well, the basic movement would be a Squat. Also, think Leg Press, Leg Extension, Hamstring Curls and Calf Raises. There's five straightforwrd and effective exercises. Maybe try going as heavy as you can for sets of 5 reps on either of the former two, then 8-10 on the latter three movements. If you're looking for an alternative approach to keep tings interesting, maybe try doing single legs on the press, or even Barbell Box Step-ups. Perhaps do some SLDLs (Straight Leg Deadlifts) to work your hams.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

squats alot and squat heavy= big legs


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

his legs are superb, and also to pscarb, i dont think he squats at all, but thats due to a health problem, i think.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Squats need really good form, so stay light until you have that down, they are a great builder though.

Women often build up their legs quite quickly, so quite a few do rep ranges of 15-20, 4 sets

I also like to mix it up a bit, hack squats (machine assisted), squats with Smith machine (easier to get better form), and you can also use a Swiss ball against a wall with dumbells to make sure your back is flat.

Lately my routine is:

Hamstrings on Monday (my stronger bit of my legs)

Smith machine lunges 4 sets of 25, usually quite light max 20 kg (but my hams are quite big)

Laying leg curls 3 sets of 15-20 kg, 15 reps

and single laying leg curls 15 kg, 3 sets of 15 OR

Stiff leg dead lifts 4 sets of 15, usually between 40-60 kg

Quads on Wed (this way my hams are usually knackered and can't help them out!)

Leg extensions 30 kg x 15 (3-4 sets to warm up and pre-exhaust a bit, although some of the latest research says pre-exhaustion does not work for building)

Leg Press 160 kg x 15-20 reps

200 kg x 15 reps

240 kg x 15 reps

280 kg x 15 reps

I have pushed up to 400 kg on a strength training cycle

Hack squats (sometimes supersets with Leg press)

3 - 4 sets of anywhere between 30-50 kg OR

Smith Machine Squats (same as above)

and then another set of leg extensions, as heavy as I can manage 3 sets 12-18 reps


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have seen dudes with the best pair of legs in the world that just did squats.

Id have to say squats myself.

If you havent done them then carefull or you might now be able to walk the next day


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Squat squat squat. I love front squat.............once you had enough, jump on leg press, owwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you don't need to squat to develop good legs i have not squatted for 10yrs and my legs don't seem to have suffered...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Squats are the best, but leg press is a good alternative IMO


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I do front squats cos I'm just so damn big that I can't get my arms back for a rear squat. 

Love front squatting. Then I do Leg Press. Then I do Lunges with dumbells but walk around the gym because on the spot lunges hurt my knees.

DOn't do leg extensions because it hurts my patella tendon.

I trained Legs with Paul Scarb a few months ago and he does an interesting exercise whereby he does 6 sets of 10 reps on leg press in about 2 minutes. We both did it (of course I did twice the weight) and were both crippled the next day.


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

is leg press the one where you stood up at a slight angle, sat down with feet up above, or lying down at an angke with your feet slightly below?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Inch High said:


> is leg press the one where you
> 
> stood up at a slight angle, - Hack Squat
> 
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> I trained Legs with Paul Scarb a few months ago and he does an interesting exercise whereby he does 6 sets of 10 reps on leg press in about 2 minutes. We both did it (of course I did twice the weight) and were both crippled the next day.


lmao


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> I trained Legs with Paul Scarb a few months ago and he does an interesting exercise whereby he does 6 sets of 10 reps on leg press in about 2 minutes. We both did it (of course I did twice the weight) and were both crippled the next day.


Again you are mistaking those 2kg plates for 20kg....i do believe you got onto the leg press all c0cky and then by the 4th set you was crying for your mummy......:tongue10:

any way you did do well on the front squats mate and it isn't the huge arms you have stopping you squatting the normal way it is the hump on your back......the bells...ooh the bells...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Again you are mistaking those 2kg plates for 20kg....i do believe you got onto the leg press all c0cky and then by the 4th set you was crying for your mummy......:tongue10:
> 
> any way you did do well on the front squats mate and it isn't the huge arms you have stopping you squatting the normal way it is the hump on your back......the bells...ooh the bells...


ha ha ha ha good one psc good one made me snigger


----------

